# Barebow Risers



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

So I am exploring to jump into the barebow side of things, so what are some good options (mid-range) bare bows that would be e suggested. Any feedback would be appreciated - I just see so many options - I do plan on trying to do a bit of competition with them when I get better. . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

TxDefArcher said:


> So I am exploring to jump into the barebow side of things, so what are some good options (mid-range) bare bows that would be e suggested. Any feedback would be appreciated - I just see so many options - I do plan on trying to do a bit of competition with them when I get better. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm doing the same. I talked to a local guy who does well shooting ASA pro am traditional class. He strongly recommended getting an entry level bow and limbs. He recommended Cartel which I went with. Quality finish and has all the essentials. My outfit with plunger, rest (Spigerelli ZT) came in just under $400. Galaxy also makes a decent entry level set up as well. Check LAS if you don''t have local dealer.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a Gillo G2 I'd sell you. 

Actually, the only reason I'm selling it is that I have two G1s that I'm shooting. So, I really like Gillo. They were my first foray into barebow competition and I haven't found anything I like better.


----------



## WildApple (May 30, 2020)

I'm no expert, so take any advice I give lightly but here's my two cents: Last spring I wanted a new lighter weight bow to get back to shooting after an injury which made pulling my 50# longbow difficult. I did a ton of research, watched lots of videos and discovered what barebow is about. The idea of a modern recurve appealed to me and I began to analysis what would be a good riser to buy, weight and cost of limbs, etc. I ultimately decide on a Gillo G-1 (matte finish) the lower grade finish saved me well over $100. I went with $150 34# medium limbs, an AAE plunger and rest. Thousands of arrows later I have upgraded to an R-Core grip and a beiter plunger and I'm thinking about upgrading to long limbs without going up that much in weight. I could have gone with a cheaper riser but figured I'd be less likely to want to upgrade if I went with something in the mid-price range. No complaints so far.


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

WildApple said:


> I'm no expert, so take any advice I give lightly but here's my two cents: Last spring I wanted a new lighter weight bow to get back to shooting after an injury which made pulling my 50# longbow difficult. I did a ton of research, watched lots of videos and discovered what barebow is about. The idea of a modern recurve appealed to me and I began to analysis what would be a good riser to buy, weight and cost of limbs, etc. I ultimately decide on a Gillo G-1 (matte finish) the lower grade finish saved me well over $100. I went with $150 34# medium limbs, an AAE plunger and rest. Thousands of arrows later I have upgraded to an R-Core grip and a beiter plunger and I'm thinking about upgrading to long limbs without going up that much in weight. I could have gone with a cheaper riser but figured I'd be less likely to want to upgrade if I went with something in the mid-price range. No complaints so far.


Actually I have been looking at the G1 Riser at Lancaster and they sit at about I think 379.00 which is a great price. So what. Brand limbs did you go with? Thank you for sharing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

For your first riser I'd go with either a WNS Motive FX (or it's previous incarnations the SF or WNS Forged Plus). Even better would be finding a used G1, Hoyt, or Win & Win aluminum riser. Either way you'll have a top quality riser which will work great for barebow. The specialty weights made for the Gillo risers and newer Hoyts add a marginal amount of utility over regular cylindrical weights mounted in the stabilizer bushings. Once you've shot a bit and decided whether you like barebow, you'll have a better idea of what you're looking for in a riser and can confidently spend a bit more buying new and tailoring it to your shot.

For your first limbs, again, buying used is a good idea. You will be getting a sense of your draw weight (and building strength) for a while and will likely want to trade up several times. 

It is worth spending a little extra on a good plunger, quality rest, and a nice tab (for barebow I'd recommend a spigarelli Z/T rest, either a beiter or shibuya plunger, and a yost tab). These will last you through several set-ups and have a more dramatic impact on your shot than either the riser or the limbs.


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Your last 3 are in my definite list - (for accessories). As for the risers/limbs - yes I have been stalking the Classifed FITA section but not much is being sold at this time. So just waiting -


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildApple (May 30, 2020)

TxDefArcher said:


> Actually I have been looking at the G1 Riser at Lancaster and they sit at about I think 379.00 which is a great price. So what. Brand limbs did you go with? Thank you for sharing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These: WNS Delta C-2


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

So with the G1 plus Delta limbs and Beiter and Rest - will run me about 685.00 - not too shabby


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

TxDefArcher said:


> So with the G1 plus Delta limbs and Beiter and Rest - will run me about 685.00 - not too shabby


A string might be good. Don't forget to save some room for arrows, some kind of quiver to hold them would be good. Does you use clickers in barebow? Probably going to want a finger tab or some kind of finger protection. Arm guard and possibly chest guard. Do you use slings in barebow? You can make one of those at home with space shoelace or something easily enough.


----------



## ItsJim (Jul 29, 2016)

You cannot go wrong with Gillo - I have the 27" G1 - it's pretty terrific imnsho.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Can't go wrong with a G1 and a Beiter. Yost Archery Pro-tab is the standard for BB tabs.


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

I want to say thank you to everyone to has offered their insight -


----------



## Blue Moose (Jun 17, 2012)

Another vote for the G1. Reasonably priced (especially the G1M) and crazy versatile.


----------



## clofal (Mar 7, 2021)

SHPoet said:


> I have a Gillo G2 I'd sell you.
> 
> Actually, the only reason I'm selling it is that I have two G1s that I'm shooting. So, I really like Gillo. They were my first foray into barebow competition and I haven't found anything I like better.


Sorry to hijack! I was debating between the Kinetic Vygo (only because of the price) and Gillo G2 or G2K. Would love to talk to you about the G2 if you’re actually selling.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

For mid-range ($250-500), it's really hard to beat the G1. The Spigarelli BB 25 is also worth considering if you like/want a heavy riser. The Kinetic Sovren and it's new BB weights is interesting if you want a 27" riser at that price point (actually a bit cheaper). 

Limbs, IMO, depend on two factors: are you going to need/want to increase weight from where you're starting and budget. 

I really like the Sanlida Athletics 7/Miracle X10/Galaxy Gold Star limb for the price ($150-250). If you wanted something nicer, I think it becomes a choice between W&W Winex/WNS FC-100 and Uukha in the mid-range (sub $500). If you want inexpensive limbs, WNS and Kinetic have some attractive options around $100.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

The Gold Standard is the CD line 25” both lite and Regular. A 27” and the Beast 29”. 
they are not cheap! But you will get the best Barebow Riser available. Overbuilt, dead steady, and made in USA! Best customer service ever. I cut the tendon on my index finger Jan 1, Vegas was mid February. I posted I was going to switch to left hand and still go. I had about 6 weeks total. A Brand New lefty riser was on my doorstep before the cast came off my hand!
Note said” shoot as long as you need it!”
Try that with a riser made in Korea, Italy, or were ever.
The only bad part is I want more!! And they aren’t cheap.
Arrowchucker


----------



## clofal (Mar 7, 2021)

I’ve been barebow shooting for a couple years now and have tight grouping at 30 yards consistently with a 32# Greatree Mohegan G2 ($60 complete). I bought the bow just to make sure I liked the sport before diving in the money pit. Never knew it was a “cheap bow” until people were surprised when I won a couple local competitions with it.

Time to upgrade to 40# limbs (and probably stay there forever) and wanted to use competition earnings to get an ILF setup. I don’t think the gear makes the shooter, so I'm picking with budget and aesthetics in mind. I like the interesting circular weight system found on some of the newer barebow marketed risers. Don't need the best of the best, because let's be honest, this is a hobby for me, not a career calling. The CD risers are beautiful, but at +$1k, just not for me.

Wish I could get a couple of these in my hands to feel them out, but local shops don't carry most of them.

The ones I've been looking at:

*Gillo G2/G2K (25" $250 1240g, would love to get this one used!! Hence my original post in this thread)*
*Kinetic Vygo (25" $180 1200g + 300g weights)*
Kinetic Sovren (27" $300 1280g)
Gillo G1 (25" $380 1350g, 27" Sale $500 1400g, I know it's bulletproof and a fan favorite, but personally don't like the way it looks)
Spigarelli BB 25 (25" $450 1446g, unfortunately gets banned a lot because of the horizontal cuts above the shelf that could theoretically be used as sights)


----------



## eagleshot95 (Feb 14, 2021)

I just bought the Gillo G1 and have been very happy with the riser. It is quite stable and very customizable


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Any Olympic type riser with cylindrical weights will shoot better than most archers. Just make sure the riser you're getting has a middle and Lower stabilizer bushing


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hoyt arcos, spigarelli barebow, spigarelli 650

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Demmer3 said:


> Hoyt arcos, spigarelli barebow, spigarelli 650
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I know you shot Gillo for a while and are shooting Hoyt now, but I'm surprised you wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

If you consider buying a G2, beware that Gillo limits warrenty to 40lbs otf and 700g of weight mounted to the lower section of the riser because the riser is designed as low cost entry level riser and not meant to be shot with high power limbs of very heavy weights.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

nex667 said:


> If you consider buying a G2, beware that Gillo limits warrenty to 40lbs otf and 700g of weight mounted to the lower section of the riser because the riser is designed as low cost entry level riser and not meant to be shot with high power limbs of very heavy weights.


Interesting! I have both the G1 and the G2, and have found no particular functional benefit to the G1.


----------



## clofal (Mar 7, 2021)

nex667 said:


> If you consider buying a G2, beware that Gillo limits warrenty to 40lbs otf and 700g of weight mounted to the lower section of the riser because the riser is designed as low cost entry level riser and not meant to be shot with high power limbs of very heavy weights.


Thanks! I was aware of that. Had asked if anyone knew any other differences in the other discussion I started (GIllo G2 vs G2K), but haven't gotten any love yet.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

stick monkey said:


> Any Olympic type riser with cylindrical weights will shoot better than most archers. Just make sure the riser you're getting has a middle and Lower stabilizer bushing


I agree. A dedicated barebow riser is nice but definitely not required, and there is something to be said for just putting weights on a mainstream riser.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

FerrumVeritas said:


> I know you shot Gillo for a while and are shooting Hoyt now, but I'm surprised you wouldn't recommend them.


He recommended risers at the posters price point. He did recommend the Hoyt Arcos also.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

rsarns said:


> He recommended risers at the posters price point. He did recommend the Hoyt Arcos also.


A G1 is within the price range and is cheaper than some of the ones he recommended.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

FerrumVeritas said:


> A G1 is within the price range and is cheaper than some of the ones he recommended.


They had already recommended that riser. He threw out alternatives. Is it that hard to understand?


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

It's not his job to promote gillo ...get over it. 
So back to every other Olympic riser ....in my opinion this is the best place to start...the in the riser mounts don't tend to do much for balance...just mass weight...most often they are too far behind the pivot on the grip...weights in front of the riser just get more balanced for the weight you are adding. Let's face it...not everyone can hold up a 6-8 pound rig... it's better to start with a light bow that you can add weight to instead of the heavy bow that you are just stuck with... and it might not balance and you just might hate the shot reaction. I've shot very respectable scores from bows of 64" to 70"... and not one was a true barebow specific riser like a spig or CD...the gillo is just an Olympic riser that can add weights that just aren't that beneficial. Your opinion may vary... and that's okay.


----------



## Blue Moose (Jun 17, 2012)

Agree on the approach of adding weight to a lighter riser. You can always add weight to a lighter riser, but you can't take pounds off a heavy riser. That comes in handy if you have shoulder problems (like I'm having now).


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah, you all are reading a bunch into tone that isn't there. There's nothing for me to get over. I think knowing that a top shooter dislikes a particular bow, and why, would be good information. But that wasn't the case. I was simply curious. I didn't think it was because it was already recommended, because the Spigarelli had also already been recommended (by me). His reaction indicates otherwise, which is obviously fine.

But it's cool, be needlessly hostile.


----------



## eagleshot95 (Feb 14, 2021)

With adding weight, they are more customizable than just the weights with systems like the yost that actually allows an offset too. I really like them!


----------



## lamb (Apr 21, 2008)

rsarns
you are a piece of work????


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

eagleshot95 said:


> With adding weight, they are more customizable than just the weights with systems like the yost that actually allows an offset too. I really like them!


Yeah. I think most integrated weight kits are pretty cosmetic. I mean, don't get me wrong, I do think my weight kit looks better than the Yost weights I bolted on before. But I don't think it shoots better.


----------

